# New Member



## 1st shirt (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi All

I'm a new member. Been reading posts for a few months and finally decided to take the time to join. I look forward to being a member and learning more from you about this sometimes frustrating hobby we call fishing. ;o} I've been fishing for years, but there's always more to learn. I mostly fish WV lakes like StoneWall Jackson, but want to try some river fishing this year. I have a Tracker PT175, with a 50 horse Merc. Not top of the line, but it gets me where I need to go most of the time. Look forward to hearing from some of you. 

Ron


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Welcome 1st! My hubby grew up in WV.  WB


----------



## 1st shirt (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome. This seems like a nice, friendly board and I'm really glad I found it.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

1st shirt said:


> Thanks for the welcome. This seems like a nice, friendly board and I'm really glad I found it.


Welcome aboard! You won't be sorry for finding this site(well maybe because you can't drag yourself away).There's a ton of things to do and learn but the best part is all the people you get to know and they're some pretty good fisherman and hunters. Plus the outing are a blast!


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

Hey 1st shirt, Welcome! Wheeling WV here, I've fished Stonewall a couple times. Beautiful lake and area. I'd fish it more if gas were cheaper.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to OGF 1st Shirt. Have you or wvsportsman ever fished Smith Mountain Lake?


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

Mean Marone, I've never fished Smith mountian lake. It's in Virgina, around Roanoke I beleive if thats the one you mean..


----------



## pastorchris (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey 1st shirt!!!

You'll be glad you joined up here. Lots of good info. Especially if you've ever ventured up to the AEP stripmines up around Caldwell. I live in Parkersburg and was wondering where abouts do you live. If you'd rather keep it confidential, you can PM me. Perhaps we can manage to wet a line together sometime. 

Get with me when you get a chance

Blessings !


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome 1st Shirt. Good to see another Hillbilly here. Born and raised there. You will like this site!!!!


----------



## n8als (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey 1st shirt.


Welcome aboard. I'm sure, since you've been following the posts for the past few months that you can see that this is a great plsce to hang out for good clean fun and good advice.

Even though you're from West Virginia most won't hold that against you. (smile)

Misspelling acceptable.

Tom


----------



## Normandy (Apr 14, 2004)

Welcome 1st Shirt from Moundsville. I fish the Ohio River and Salt Fork Lake.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Welcome to OGF.


----------



## 1st shirt (Jan 11, 2008)

WOW!!! What a response. Thanks for all of the welcome messages. I feel at home already!!!


----------



## 1st shirt (Jan 11, 2008)

OOPS! Forgot to say I've never fished Smith Mountain Lake. Mostly fish Stonewall Jackson and Elk Fork in Ripley. Plan to try Veto this year. I used to fish it a lot, but haven't been in a few years. Want to get in the river too. I posted a photo of a nice Smallie I caught at Stonewall last year. If you get a chance, check it out, but don't let that pic make you think I know what I'm doin. Just got lucky, but they say that's better than being good. ;o}


----------



## Buckeye1955 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey there 1st shirt! Glad to have you aboard. You mentioned Veto. You can pretty much cross it off your list. It has shallowed up terribly over the last few years. About all that fishes it is the johnboat crowd. Nothng of any size there anymore. Stonewall would be at the top of my list locally. I've been meaning to get down to Ripley and try that one. It's a 10HP limit isn't it? Do they do anything stupid like having you take your prop off your big motor or anything? I really wish those lakes would go to a idle speed only on the big motors. I make less wake at idle then a 9.9 does on plane. It is such a pain to run around on the trolling motor all day. Good luck in the Ohio, I'll probably see you out there if you get up Marietta way.


----------

